

My Weekend Project: Verbal Juicer (Text-to-Speech tour of HN, GitHub, etc) - davidcann
http://verbaljuicer.com/

======
davidcann
I made most of this last weekend and polished it a bit over the past couple
days. You need to install both the Extension and the Plug-In... this was the
only way to make it work.

You can write your own mini apps for any website using javascript. If you
create one for a public website, send it to me and I'll put it in the gallery
to share.

What do you think? Is it useful?

Should I make a Chrome version?

------
rominaespinosa
This is a pretty interesting concept. I like it! It's really well executed for
being a weekend project. It'd be cool if we could integrate Google Analytics
to it at some point.

